# 10 wt and 9 wt fly rods



## Mansfieldred (Dec 22, 2016)

Need 2 fly rods , 1 9wt and 1 10wt, I have Orvis reels 

PM me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

I can build you one if you would like

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mansfieldred (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks looking for used rod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Not sure how much you want to pay but in a a pinch the Bass Pro shop Gold cup rods seem pretty good for the price. Even a brand named used fly rod is going to be more than that. E-bay has a lot of them used (name brand) if you need one and can afford to wait for delivery. But you probably already know this. Maybe someone wants to recover from Christmas and needs the money. I guess you want a trade but I am not to sure what an Orvis reel is worth.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got a one pc hardy zephrus 10wt for sale. $500 takes it home


----------



## Mansfieldred (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks , I was planning to stay under $200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

